# Heat Press Application Facility



## TSP (Jul 31, 2007)

Hello,

Does anybody use or can recommend a fulfillment house that has the ability to apply heat transfer images to apparel? We would need a fairly large operation that can apply up to 1,000 images a day. The ideal partner would carry their own apparel inventory that we could use. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

No, I've never heard of a place like that. You may want to contact some of the heat press vendors, they may know of places like that. Call Josh at Imprintables.com and see if he has a recommendation. 1-800-347-0068


----------



## TSP (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank you for the information.

Much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## bergenandco (Jul 30, 2007)

TSP said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anybody use or can recommend a fulfillment house that has the ability to apply heat transfer images to apparel? We would need a fairly large operation that can apply up to 1,000 images a day. The ideal partner would carry their own apparel inventory that we could use.
> 
> Thank you very much.


 
If your doing that many it seems like just screen printing would be the best...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

TSP said:


> Thank you for the information.
> 
> Much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers


You may also want to contact Fred at: Your own Home Business - dropshipping over 200 personalized products: Fun-Tees. to see what his capacities are.


----------



## TSP (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks, we will look into it.

Cheers


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

There is a Stahls facility "across the river" from Josh at Imprintables that does a lot of production work. When I was there, I saw them doing a ton of hockey jerseys. They must have had 40+ heat presses. So, Josh might be a good contact.

There are also companies, like Awesome Graphics, that do primarily production work for catalog companies. This type of company could also work for you. Ultimately, it is going to come down to the total cost (production cost, shipping, wharehousing,...). 

Hope you find someone. Best wishes.

Mark


----------



## TSP (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank you. I'll take a look.

Cheers


----------

